# [Serveur X] Pb de compilation xorg-x11 (Résolu)

## bluedid29

Bonjour,   :Cool: 

Tout d'abord, je suis total débutant sur Gentoo puisqu'il s'agit de ma première install   :Smile: , j'utilise régulièrement Linux depuis un an 1/2 et j'ai décidé de ma lancer sur ce système pour en apprendre beaucoup plus (ma distribution régulière étant 64 Studio basée sur Debian). Je suis musicien, j'étais donc plutôt utilisateur de système "prêt à l'emploi" jusqu'a présent.

Après donc quelques heures, Gentoo est installé, emerge semble fonctionner puisqu'il a fallut m'en servir pour installer dhcp (via transfert sur clef usb !)

Avec emerge xorg-x11, tout semble bien se passer jusqu'aux messages suivants :

```
ERROR: media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 failed

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1654: Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 990: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

ebuild.sh, line 44: Called src_compile

freeglut-2.4.0-r1.ebuild, line52: Called

emake failled
```

J'ai essayé de faire emerge freeglut mais j'ai les mêmes messages

Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne (qui serait plutôt rouge en ce moment   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Ma configuration :

Sempron 3000 - 512Mo ddr2 - Asus M2N-Mx - carte son intégrée - carte graphique intégrée Geforce 6100 - ddur 30Go ide

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bienvenue à toi et félicitation pour le titre (c'est rare quelqu'un qui le met bien en forme dès le premier post).

En revanche, ce que tu viens de nous poster, c'est une erreur générique de portage qui ne va pas beaucoup nous renseigner ... et donc nous ne pourrons pas t'aider.

Il faudrait que tu postes quelques lignes plus haut (là où l'erreur se produit réellement) ou bien le log de compilation (là où emerge te dis "a complete log was generated at /var/tmp... ou quelquechose du genre)

----------

## bluedid29

Merci pour le compliment YetiBarBar   :Wink:  mais j'aimerais bien en savoir un peu plus pour justement indiquer l'erreur (commandes, journal système), je suis vraiment novice en lignes de commandes approfondies mais apprendre ne me fais pas peur...

Je pense qu'en éditant le fichier /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/temp/build.log avec nano devrait renseigner l'erreur mais il y a 183 lignes ! et comme ce n'est pas le même ordi ou je post !

Il y a donc toujours cette ERROR (make) sur la ligne media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 failed, il y a aussi une ligne emake failed

C'est quoi ce freeglut ?

----------

## titoucha

 *bluedid29 wrote:*   

> C'est quoi ce freeglut ?

 

A completely OpenSourced alternative to the OpenGL Utility Toolkit (GLUT) library

----------

## GaMeS

Les erreurs emerge peuvent être du à un problème de make.conf, peux tu paster ton make.conf ici ?

----------

## bluedid29

Voici mon make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

#Portage

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

FEATURES="ccache fixpackages parallel-fetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp;//ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="33"

LINGUAS="fr"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USE="mc -unicode"

----------

## bivittatus

Salut bluedid29!

Il faudrait vrament que tu nous mettes ne serait-ce que la dernière moitié de ton log dans un premier temps, ça devrait suffire...

Pour ça, sans spécialement l'éditer, tu nous postes un:

```
cat /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/temp/build.log
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## bluedid29

Bonjour Bivittatus  :Wink: , Voici donc la "fin" du build.log concernant freeglut :

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating include/GL/Makefile

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating progs/Makefile

config.status: creating progs/demos/CallbackMaker/Makefile

config.status: creating progs/demos/Fractals/Makefile

config.status: creating progs/demos/Fractals_random/Makefile

config.status: creating progs/demos/Lorenz/Makefile

config.status: creating progs/demos/Makefile

config.status: creating progs/demos/One/Makefile

config.status: creating progs/demos/shapes/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing default-1 commands

cd . \

	  && CONFIG_FILES= CONFIG_HEADERS=config.h \

	     /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: config.h is unchanged

config.status: executing default-1 commands

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/work/freeglut-2.4.0'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/work/freeglut-2.4.0/src'

source='freeglut_callbacks.c' object='libglut_la-freeglut_callbacks.lo' libtool=yes \

	depfile='.deps/libglut_la-freeglut_callbacks.Plo' tmpdepfile='.deps/libglut_la-freeglut_callbacks.TPlo' \

	depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

	/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include    -march=athlon64 -msse3 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o libglut_la-freeglut_callbacks.lo `test -f freeglut_callbacks.c || echo './'`freeglut_callbacks.c

source='freeglut_cursor.c' object='libglut_la-freeglut_cursor.lo' libtool=yes \

	depfile='.deps/libglut_la-freeglut_cursor.Plo' tmpdepfile='.deps/libglut_la-freeglut_cursor.TPlo' \

	depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

	/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include    -march=athlon64 -msse3 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o libglut_la-freeglut_cursor.lo `test -f freeglut_cursor.c || echo './'`freeglut_cursor.c

source='freeglut_display.c' object='libglut_la-freeglut_display.lo' libtool=yes \

	depfile='.deps/libglut_la-freeglut_display.Plo' tmpdepfile='.deps/libglut_la-freeglut_display.TPlo' \

	depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../depcomp \

	/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include    -march=athlon64 -msse3 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o libglut_la-freeglut_display.lo `test -f freeglut_display.c || echo './'`freeglut_display.c

mkdir .libs

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -march=athlon64 -msse3 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c freeglut_cursor.c -MT libglut_la-freeglut_cursor.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libglut_la-freeglut_cursor.TPlo  -fPIC -DPIC

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option '-02'

rm -f .libs/libglut_la-freeglut_display.lo

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -march=athlon64 -msse3 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c freeglut_display.c -MT libglut_la-freeglut_display.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libglut_la-freeglut_display.TPlo  -fPIC -DPIC

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option '-02'

mkdir: cannot create directory `.libs': File exists

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include -march=athlon64 -msse3 -02 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c freeglut_callbacks.c -MT libglut_la-freeglut_callbacks.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libglut_la-freeglut_callbacks.TPlo  -fPIC -DPIC

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option '-02'

mv -f libglut_la-freeglut_display.o .libs/libglut_la-freeglut_display.lo

mv: cannot stat `libglut_la-freeglut_display.o': No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [libglut_la-freeglut_display.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f libglut_la-freeglut_cursor.o .libs/libglut_la-freeglut_cursor.lo

mv: cannot stat `libglut_la-freeglut_cursor.o': No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [libglut_la-freeglut_cursor.lo] Error 1

mv -f libglut_la-freeglut_callbacks.o .libs/libglut_la-freeglut_callbacks.lo

mv: cannot stat `libglut_la-freeglut_callbacks.o': No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [libglut_la-freeglut_callbacks.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/work/freeglut-2.4.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/work/freeglut-2.4.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   freeglut-2.4.0-r1.ebuild, line 52:   Called die

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

Heureusement qu'il existe les clef usb   :Smile: , il y a des choses que je n'ai pas encore compris concernant les USE et xorg.x11; il est donc fort possible qu'il manque une ligne USE pour le serveur X (et c'est pour cela peut être que l'installation ne s'effectue pas)

----------

## bivittatus

Re-...

Tu as mis résolu dans ton titre...cool!  :Laughing: 

Par contre, on peut savoir comment tu as solutionné le problème?

Merci!  :Wink: 

----------

## bluedid29

Et bien merci à tous ainsi qu'à la communauté Gentoo efficace et sympathique  :Wink: 

Ca y est, xorg-x11 est installé !

Dans mon make.conf, il y avait une erreur (et c'est donc pour cela qu'il y avait un blocage) :

-o2 au lieu de O2 dans la variable CFLAGS

De plus, en redémarrant ce matin, la liaison internet avait disparu et il m'a fallut réactiver dhcp par la commande :

dhclient puis dhcpcd eth0 pour tout remettre en route !

(un ifconfig eth0 down && dhcpcd eth0 aurait fait aussi la même chose)

Je vais me pencher sur ce problème (voir le fichier /etc/resolv.conf par exemple) car dés que je redémarre, il me faut ré-activer le dhcp

Cela avance petit à petit....   :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

Est-ce que tu as bien fait un:

```
# rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

pour automatiser ta connection réseau?

----------

## bluedid29

Pour le réseau, quand je fais rc-update add net.eth0 default j'ai le message suivant : net.eth0 already installed in runlevel 'default' ; skipping

Ping www.google.fr donne : ping: unknown host www.google.fr

Donc, je dois refaire un dhclient puis dhcpcd eth0 pour avoir accès à internet !

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu as bien configuré ton fichier /etc/conf.d/net ? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8&style=printable#doc_chap2

Pour dhcp sur eth0 c'est ça qu'il faut mettre :

```
modules=( "dhcpcd" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

----------

## bluedid29

Super GentooUser@Clubic, et une étape de plus   :Smile: 

Le résolu est donc maintenant définitif !, j'attaque la configuration de X   :Wink: 

----------

